
John Le Carré, the Art of Fiction No. 149 (1997) - Thevet
https://www.theparisreview.org/interviews/1250/john-le-carre-the-art-of-fiction-no-149-john-le-carre
======
altano
Smiley's People (the movie), despite being of much lower production value, is
every bit as good as Tinker Tailor for those of you looking for more.

~~~
akamaka
Thanks! I just got finished enjoying the 1979 miniseries and I'm very happy to
learn that there is another one to follow it up.

~~~
altano
It's insanely slow to start but it pays off.

------
antman
Half paywalled but a good read

